# HS622 Governor Spring Setup



## Smittyj01 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi,

I am replacing the governor spring on my HS622. Not thinking to take a picture before I took it apart, I can't remember where the spring was connected to the throttle lever. Anyone happen to have a pic or diagram they can provide? Much appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I hope that you can make heads and tails out this:


----------

